# Mein Teich für Koi geeignet?



## Teichforum.info (6. Sep. 2004)

Hallo,

so nun zu meinen Anliegen. Hab einen Teich ca. 8-9000l. Tiefe max ca. 1m. Filterung über Biotec 5 mit 5500l über einen Oase Skimmer (Teichrand) gespeist. Momentaner Besatz 2 Rotfedern, 1 Silberkarfen, 4 Goldorfen und 1 Goldisch. Nach langen googeln und rumfragen bin ich mir jetzt überhaupt nimmer sich ob ich überhaupt da einen koi reintun kann, weil ich wirklich schon der Meinung bin das der Teich zu klein ist. Was sagt ihr dazu? Wasserwert PH 7,5, GH 25, KH 15. NO2 nix. Der Teich ist leicht bepflanzt. Für den Winter ist mir schon klar ist es im Teich nix, soll nicht beheitzt werden. Deshalb hab ich gedacht die Kois im Keller überwintern zu lassen. Vogelkeller, leicht geheitzt 10-15 Grad, fast keine Tempschwankungen (Tag/Nacht). Fürm Anfang hab ich ein 240l AQ zu Verfügung später wollte ich das durch ein 450l AQ ersetzen (150x60x60cm). Natürlich über einen Aussenfilter geflitert. Hätte an zwei Japanerkois gedacht in der Preisklasse pro Stück 20-50 Euro.
So nun bin ich mal gespannt was ihr dazu meint.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Sep. 2004)

hallo....

wenn ich ehrlich bin. nein....  lass es lieber sein, es sei denn du willst früher oder später (aba ehr früher) einen neuen leistungsfähigeren filter hinzunehmen den teich vergrößern. auch musst du das wasser bei koi größtenteils von unten her nehmen und nicht nur über einen skimmer zum filter befördern.
ebenso bin ich der meinung das in einem koi teich auch nur kos rein sollen, weiß aba das ich mit dieser meinung nicht bei jeden ankommen werde.
und warum sollen die armen koi in so ein kleine AQ becken und dazu noch bei einer temperatur von ca. 15 grad da sind die püutzmunter und wollen sich bewegen können und das heist auch essen......

ich selber habe mein innenbecken für dieses jahr von 800 liter auf 2.900 liter vergrößert.......

mein fazit: lass es lieber sein. auch wenn es sich hart anhört, aba für die koi ist es besser...


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Sep. 2004)

Hallo ...

ich kenne einige Teiche mit den Abmasen von deinem , in denen Koi schwimmen und auch überwintern , ohne Probleme . Ich persönlich bin kein Freund von Koiteichen unter 30 m³ und einer Tiefe unter 1,7 meter . 
Deine Filteranlage ist auf jeden Fall zu klein , die reicht allerhöchstens für deinen jetztigen Stand . Auch solltest du , wie Lars schon schreibt , dein Filterwasser aus der tiefsten Stelle ansaugen , um den ganzen Koikot aus dem Teich zu befördern . Den Skimmer kannst du ja auch mitbetreiben , event. an einer seperaten Filteranlage . Dein Pflanzenbereich muss auf jeden Fall noch stark ausgebaut werden , ist doch recht wenig so vorhanden . Was die Überwinterung im AQ. betrifft , dieses ist auf jeden Fall zu klein für Koi , da solltest du schon an ein Hälterungsbecken in der Grösse von mind. 1000 liter denken , für den Anfang .


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Sep. 2004)

ist ja schon viel zu dem Thema gesagt worden, und ich werde mich hüten dagegen zu sprechen, im Gegenteil, teile die Meinung meiner Vorredner ;-)

Eines möchte ich aber noch ergänzen: Koi sind Schwarmfische und sollten somit in "Mindestmengen" von 4 Stück pro Teich gehalten werden!
und dann wird's schön langsam wirklich eng in Deinem Teich

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Hankofer
Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen,Koi im Aquarium das ist nur Stress für die Tiere.Denn gerade Koi 
können in einem Jahr ca 40 cm groß werden.Deinen Teich würde ich auch als etwas klein bezeichnen
(für Koi )Man sagt als Faustformel ca 1,5m³ Wasser für einen Koi mehr ist aber immer besser.
Und es bleibt ja meistens nicht bei 3 - 4 Stück ich kenne das ,ach ist der schön  und der erst, in null komma nix haste 10 oder 
mehr dieser anschaulichen Tiere und dann geht das Problem los.Teich zu klein 
Filter reicht nicht aus,daraus schlechte Wasserwerte mit nachfolgenden
Krankheiten und und und.
Da kann es sein das so ein Hobby ganz schön stressig werden kann.
Deshalb mein Rat ,bevor man mit dem Koi-Hobby anfängt sollte man so viel Infos wie möglich sammeln und vor allem die gegebenheiten für die 'Koi sollten schon stimmen(vorhanden sein)
Wenn Du Lust hast schau mal auf meine Hp.

paul


----------

